# Aide développement petite Applications barre des menu



## locshirk (18 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais faire une icone tout simple en haut à droite dans la barre des menus OS X, qui servirais juste en cliquant sur l'icone à lancer un logiciel.

J'ai trouvé ça : http://www.swiftvideotutorials.com/creating-menubar-apps-osx

J'ai réussi à faire l'icone, avec mon fichier image mais je ne voudrais pas de menu déroulant, je voudrais que dès que je clique sur l'icone ça lance un logiciel.

Je ne trouve pas le bon code Swift dans Xcode pour le faire (je zéro compétence en Xcode… je suis juste les tutos).

Quelqu'un pourrais m'aider ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## JacqR (18 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Si votre version de *OS X* est *10.10* ou plus récent :
Il suffit d'utiliser le bouton créé automatiquement par le NSStatusBar.
Après, il suffit d'assigné une fonction à ce bouton.

Voici un exemple de code qui affiche le bouton "Click Me" dans la barre des menus:

```
@NSApplicationMain
class AppDelegate: NSObject, NSApplicationDelegate {
    var button: NSStatusBarButton?
    let statusItem = NSStatusBar.systemStatusBar().statusItemWithLength(-1)

    func applicationDidFinishLaunching(aNotification: NSNotification) {
        self.button = statusItem.button
        self.button?.title = "Click Me"
        self.button?.action = "doSomething:"
    }
    func doSomething(sender: NSStatusBarButton) {
        print( "J'ai cliqué sur le bouton dans la barre des menus")
    }
}
```

Pour le bouton, vous pouvez définir la propriété image pour afficher une icône au lieu du titre (self.button?.title).​


----------



## locshirk (21 Décembre 2015)

Super merci, mais qu'elle est l'action que je doit mettre ? Tu peux me faire un exemple avec une action pour lancer TextEdit par exemple avec la bonne syntax ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Nyx0uf (21 Décembre 2015)

Un truc dans ce genre


```
NSWorkSpace().launchApplication("TextEdit")
```


----------

